# Wanting to adopt a young ratty in St. Louis area.



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I have two boys and would like to grow my little family.

I want to adopt a young male ratty in the STL area! I'm really looking for a Dumbo, but I'm not too picky.

Any help is appreciated!!


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

_Dumbos look so cute, in my opinion. I think they may have better hearing too? Kinda seems that way, anyways, as my Bandit likes to sorta "twitch" his ears like radars. I honestly haven't caught my standard-ears doing that lol_


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

rach913 said:


> _Dumbos look so cute, in my opinion. I think they may have better hearing too? Kinda seems that way, anyways, as my Bandit likes to sorta "twitch" his ears like radars. I honestly haven't caught my standard-ears doing that lol_


The only different between dumbo and standard eared rats is the positioning, as far as I'm aware.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

_ah, ok lol That's so cute how he does that, then!  _


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, I have two standard eared ratties & I wanted to mix it up a little. Maybe a hairless next? I almost got a hairless as my first, but the one I was going to adopt seemed very lethargic so I was wary.


----------

